

Show HN: Invoiced, a self-hosted invoicing app with API - mjnaus
https://invoiced.io

======
SlashmanX
Install Instructions: "purcahsing". "Alternatively, you can the documentation
online".

Also, the install step says "Install SiteCloner".

Dashboard z-indexes are all messed up (tooltips behind main divs).

Currency symbols are completely messed up, € is displaying as 'â‚¬'.

Also why do I have to edit a php file to change the currency when there's an
"Application Settings" page?

This doesn't seem very professional.

~~~
mjnaus
Apologies for the typos; we'll take care of these shortly.

Regarding issues on the dashboard; we're not aware of any issues. Would you
mind sending an email to support@chillyorange.com so we can figure out what
the issue is and hopefully take care of them asap?

The only currency set through the config file is the default one; we placed
this in the config file as, typically, you would set this once. Defaults per
invoice and client can easily be set through the UI.

~~~
SlashmanX
Screenshots of dashboard issues:
[http://imgur.com/yzaoduu,89pEqZw](http://imgur.com/yzaoduu,89pEqZw)

Screenshot of install screen showing template was 'borrowed' from elsewhere:
[http://imgur.com/bxRXPyM](http://imgur.com/bxRXPyM)

Also, the currency icon issues in the database? Appears to be an encoding
issue.

Could you at least put in the README that there's a config file that should
maybe be looked at before install?

~~~
mjnaus
Thanks for the screenshots; the popup issue seemed to appear on Safari/Chrome,
and has been taken care off now.

We also corrected the wording on the install page (SiteCloner is another one
of our products, nothing shady going on here :)) and fixed the typos in the
install instructions.

Thanks again for pointing out these issues :) Ping us at
support@chillyorange.com if you'd like us to you the updated version right
away.

------
quotedmycode
creating an invoice, why is it I have to manually calculate the rate, if I
give you the hourly rate and the number of hours? And why does the popup
message say 'please make sure the last field contains a number'? Why can't it
say "hey, you didn't enter a total"? The 'internal invoice number' on the
settings page seems to max out at 2 digits. On the demo account, it's a 3
digit number, but you can't see the third digit because it's overlain by the
huge up/down arrows.

Where are the discounts? Where are the terms on the invoice? Say I want to
have a 2/10 net 30. That's a 2% discount if paid within 10 days, 30 days
before overdue - I don't see any way to define my terms.

Has anyone there even studied accounting?

~~~
itcodes
I'm curious, do you know of any existing invoicing software that handles
discounts that way? I'm sure it exists, but I've never seen discounts that are
tied to the date paid...

~~~
quotedmycode
Two are quickbooks and freshbooks. You really should study accounting if
you've never seen discounts tied to the date paid. Cash flow is important to
every business, and a lot of businesses do give discounts for quick payment.

[http://www.freshbooks.com/blog/the-best-invoice-payment-
term...](http://www.freshbooks.com/blog/the-best-invoice-payment-terms-to-
help-you-get-paid-faster-and-more-often/)

[https://www.americanexpress.com/us/small-
business/openforum/...](https://www.americanexpress.com/us/small-
business/openforum/articles/6-invoice-tricks-to-get-you-paid-faster/)

Being able to define your payment terms is important.

~~~
itcodes
Agree completely. I just asking about the software end. I've used freshbooks a
lot and I've never seen that option. Just checked again, and it doesn't appear
to be there. There are discounts, but it's a discount that is applied
immediately, at the time of invoicing, rather than being applied IF certain
conditions are met.

I'll check out quickbooks.

------
reustle
Feedback: The dark text on a dark background is hard to read
[http://i.imgur.com/jiQa20D.png](http://i.imgur.com/jiQa20D.png)

------
namuol
Might want to compress this a tad:
[https://invoiced.io/images/bg.jpg](https://invoiced.io/images/bg.jpg)

;)

~~~
mjnaus
Tnx for pointing that out, fixed :)

------
breakingcups
Slight (ironic?) spelling error: Please note, that at the moment, no other
language besides Enlgish are bundled with the application.

Looks good otherwise!

~~~
mjnaus
Tnx; taken care off

------
mgkimsal
Have you taken this offline? Can't get to it at all right now.

~~~
mjnaus
No, it should be online. Just tried and it loads ok for me... Are you getting
an error or anything?

~~~
mgkimsal
"Too many redirects" in safari.

works now in ff, but I'd started the 'demo' in safari 60 mins ago. now I can't
get back to the main page in safari.

~~~
mjnaus
Should be working OK in Safari now as well

